# Any recommended Android smart-phone to use for Uber Driver?



## Tassie Devil (Aug 2, 2018)

G'Day Fellow Uber Drivers,

I am looking for recommendations for an Android phone to use for Uber Driver that best handles the reheating issue described below

I have a LG G4 using Android 6 ( which is in the Uber official list) and when I started to use it for Uber Driver in January this year then It was re heating (after a few hours of continuous use for UberX) to the point that the GPS started to be a bit unreliable until re-start and I solved that issue at the time by placing my phone in front of the air conditioning ventilation window and turning it on now and then and things went smooth back then in Summer but I can not not use the same situation now that we are in winter. Also I think that it is time to upgrade my smart-phone 

In brief, Do you know an Android brand and model which handles the best this re heating issue or what do you do (particularly in winter) to keep your phone up and reliable for relatively long periods of continuous use (4 or 5 hours) ?

Kind regards
TD


----------



## Sandhills (Feb 9, 2018)

Motorola G...great on gps


----------



## KITT (Mar 28, 2017)

I have used ZTE Blade Q Lux for a few weeks with no major issues. I got it for $80 under Telstra prepaid. I like the navigation of iPhones better so I ditched it.

http://www.ztemobiles.com.au/feature_Blade_QLux.htm


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

Pi


Tassie Devil said:


> G'Day Fellow Uber Drivers,
> 
> I am looking for recommendations for an Android phone to use for Uber Driver that best handles the reheating issue described below
> 
> ...


Pixel but the XL versions......any series excellent


----------

